# COD4 dedicated LAN server. killstreaks off



## Hybrid_theory (Mar 18, 2011)

I've setup a cod4 lan dedicated server. And when we play the killstreak rewards are off. At 3 you get airstrike, 5 helicopter. It should be 3 UAV, 5 strike, 7 heli.

The shortcut to run the game is: F:\cod4\iw3mp.exe +set dedicated 1 +set net_ip xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx +set net_port 28960 +set sv_maxclients 32 +exec server.cfg +map_rotate

The config I copied from a howto which included Mods. I believe I've removed or commented all those parts out.


```
//==== Call of Duty 4 Server Configuration File by Brutal Stuff - www.brutalstuff.com ====//

//Color Codes
//******************************************************************************
// Color Codes
// Colors for text. Do not clear the comment in front of the color codes.
// Useful for your server name, motd msg's - Information and ref use only 
// 
// ^1 = Red 
// ^2 = Green
// ^3 = Yellow
// ^4 = Blue
// ^5 = Cyan
// ^6 = pink/Magenta
// ^7 = White
// ^0 = Black
//******************************************************************************

//==== Public Game Browser Info ====//
sets sv_hostname "^1CoD4 Server Online!"
sets _Admin "Your-Name-Here"
sets _Email "admin@you-email.com"
sets _Website "www.your-website.com"
sets _Location ""
sets _Teamspeak ""
sets _Irc ""
sets _Clan ""
sets _Maps "Stock/Custom"

//==== Server Network Settings ====//
set sv_maxRate "25000" // Data transfer rate between player and server (5000-25000)
set sv_floodProtect "1"
set g_smoothClients "1"
set net_noipx "1" // Allow ONLY tcp/ip protocol, player/server communications
//set sv_fps "20"  // Not used, hardcoded into game.

//==== Message of the Day ====//
set scr_motd "Welcome to our server!"
set g_motd "Welcome to our server!"

//==== Server Slots ====//
set sv_maxclients "" //Change to same amount as commandline
set ui_maxclients "" //Change to same amount as commandline

//==== Admin Rcon Password ====//
set rcon_password "CHANGE-ME"

//==== Make Server Private ====//
set g_needpass "0" // Makes server private (0=no 1=yes)
set g_password ""   // Password to join private server

//==== Private Slots - Subtracted From Maxclients ====//
set sv_privateClients "0"    // Number of Private slots (Taken from server max clients) 
set sv_privatePassword "" // Password for the private slots

//==== Ping ====//
set sv_minPing "0"             // MIN player ping on CONNECT, any lower and player isnt allowed to connect
set sv_maxping "350"           // MAX player ping on CONNECT, any higher and player isnt allowed to connect
set sv_reconnectlimit "3"      // Max allowed reconnect attempts

//==== Log Settings ====//
set g_logsync "2"   // 0=no log, 1=buffered, 2=continuous, 3=append
set logfile "1"  // 0 = NO log, 1 = log file enabled
set g_log "server_mp.log"  // Name of log file, default is games_mp.log
set sv_log_damage "1"

//==== Anti Cheat Settings ====//
set sv_cheats "0"  // Enable/Disable cheats (May be outdated)
set sv_pure "1"  // Requires players files to match the server (1=on 0=off)
set sv_allowAnonymous "0"        // Allows/Disallows anonymous players to join the server (1=yes 0=no)
set sv_disableClientConsole "0"  // Disables players console to prevent issue of commands (1=yes 0=no)
set sv_kickBanTime "3600"        // Time in seconds a temp banned player must wait to rejoin the server
set g_banIPs ""  // Banned Ip's (May be outdated, cod4 uses banlist.txt file)
set g_no_script_spam "1"
set cl_autocmd "0"

//==== Drop inactive players ====//
set sv_timeout "300"
set sv_zombietime "1"
set g_inactivity "0"
set g_inactivityspectator "0"

//==== HTTP Redirect/Downloads ====//
//set sv_allowdownload "1"
//seta sv_wwwDownload "1"
//seta sv_wwwBaseURL "http://www.your-website.com/cod4"
//`seta sv_wwwDlDisconnected "0" //Leave this set to "0"

//==== Ingame Voice Comms ====//
set sv_voice "1"
set sv_voiceQuality "1"
set voice_deadChat "0"
set voice_global "1"
set voice_localEcho "0"
set winvoice_mic_mute "1"

//==== Hardcore Settings ====//

//## Hardcore ON ##//
// -------------
//set scr_hardcore                  1  // [0-1] 1=on/0=off
//set scr_team_fftype               1  // [0-3] (Disabled, Enabled, Reflect, Shared)
//set scr_player_maxhealth          30 // Health 0-100
//set scr_player_healthregentime    10 // Health regeneration in seconds
//set scr_player_respawndelay       10 // Amount of time in seconds to delay player respawn. *hardcode mode default is 10.
//set scr_game_allowkillcam         0  // [0-1] 1=on/0=off
//set scr_game_forceuav             0  // [0-1] 1=on/0=off
 
//## Hardcore OFF ##//
// -------------
set scr_hardcore                0
set scr_team_fftype             1   // [0-3] (Disabled, Enabled, Reflect, Shared)
set scr_player_maxhealth        100 // Health 0-100
set scr_player_healthregentime  5   // Health regeneration in seconds
set scr_player_respawndelay     0   // Amount of time in seconds to delay player respawn. *hardcode mode default is 10.
set scr_game_allowkillcam       1   // [0-1] 1=on/0=off
set scr_game_forceuav           1   // [0-1] 1=on/0=off

//==== Oldschool Settings ====//

//## Oldschool ON ##//
// ------------
//set scr_oldschool "1"
//set scr_player_maxhealth "200"
 
//## Oldschool OFF ##//
// -------------
set scr_oldschool "0"

//==== Gameplay Settings ====//
set scr_game_spectatetype     1 // [0-2] (Disabled, Team/Players Only, Free)
set scr_game_onlyheadshots    0 // [0-1] 1=on/0=off
set scr_game_deathpointloss   0 // [0-1] 1=on/0=off
set scr_game_suicidepointloss 0 // [0-1] 1=on/0=off

//==== Team Settings ====//
set scr_teambalance             1  // [0-1] 1=on/0=off
set scr_team_teamkillspawndelay 10 // Spawn delay in seconds after team killing
set scr_team_kickteamkillers 	0  // [0-1] 1=yes/0=no
set scr_team_teamkillpointloss  1  // [0-1] 1=on/0=off

//==== Player Settings ====//
set scr_player_suicidespawndelay 0   // Spawn delay in seconds after suicide
set scr_player_forcerespawn 	 1   // [0-1] 1=yes/0=no
set scr_player_sprinttime	 4   // Sprint time in seconds

//==== Vote Settings ====//
set g_allowvote            1 // [0-1] 1=on/0=off Enable/Disable map voting
set g_voteAbstainWeight    0.5

//==== Hud/Environmental Stuff ====//
set ui_hud_obituaries	   1 // [0-1] 1=on/0=off
set ui_hud_showobjicons    0 // [0-1] 1=on/0=off
set g_compassShowEnemies   0 // [0-1] 1=on/0=off
set scr_enable_scoretext   1 // [0-1] 1=on/0=off

//==== Misc Settings ====//
set g_antilag              1 // [0-1] 1=on/0=off default 1
set g_speed                190
set g_gravity              800

//==== DEATHMATCH ====//
set scr_dm_scorelimit	      150 // Point score to reach to win map
set scr_dm_timelimit	      10  // maximum time in minutes per round
set scr_dm_roundlimit	      1   // maximum number of rounds
set scr_dm_numlives 	      0   // maximum number of respawns, 0 = infinite
set scr_dm_playerrespawndelay 0   // Amount of time in seconds to delay player respawn. *hardcode mode default is 10.
set scr_dm_waverespawndelay   0   // Amount of time in seconds to delay players to force respawn in waves

//==== DOMINATION ====//
set scr_dom_scorelimit	       150 // Point score to reach to win map
set scr_dom_timelimit	       0   // maximum time in minutes per round
set scr_dom_roundlimit	       1   // maximum number of rounds
set scr_dom_numlives 	       0   // maximum number of respawns, 0 = infinite
set scr_dom_playerrespawndelay 0   // Amount of time in seconds to delay player respawn. *hardcode mode default is 10.
set scr_dom_waverespawndelay   0   // Amount of time in seconds to delay players to force respawn in waves

//==== TEAM DEATHMATCH ====//
set scr_war_scorelimit	       300 // Point score to reach to win map
set scr_war_timelimit	       15   // maximum time in minutes per round
set scr_war_roundlimit	       1    // maximum number of rounds
set scr_war_numlives 	       0    // maximum number of respawns, 0 = infinite
set scr_war_playerrespawndelay 0    // Amount of time in seconds to delay player respawn. *hardcode mode default is 10.
set scr_war_waverespawndelay   0    // Amount of time in seconds to delay players to force respawn in waves

//==== SABOTAGE ====//
set scr_sab_scorelimit	       1   // Number of rounds to reach to win map
set scr_sab_timelimit	       20  // maximum time in minutes per round
set scr_sab_roundlimit	       0   // maximum number of rounds
set scr_sab_roundswitch	       1   // number of rounds to switch sides
set scr_sab_numlives 	       0   // maximum number of respawns, 0 = infinite
set scr_sab_bombtimer	       30  // Amount of time in seconds before bomb explodes
set scr_sab_planttime	       2.5 // Amount of time in seconds to plant a bomb
set scr_sab_defusetime	       5   // Amount of time in seconds to defuse a bomb
set scr_sab_hotpotato	       0   // 1 = shared bomb timer, 0 = bomb timer for each team
set scr_sab_playerrespawndelay 7.5 // Amount of time in seconds to delay player respawn. *hardcode mode default is 10.
set scr_sab_waverespawndelay   0   // Amount of time in seconds to delay players to force respawn in waves

//==== SEARCH AND DESTROY ====//
set scr_sd_scorelimit	      1   // Number of rounds to reach to win map
set scr_sd_timelimit	      2.5 // maximum time in minutes per round
set scr_sd_roundlimit	      0   // maximum number of rounds
set scr_sd_roundswitch	      3   // number of rounds to switch sides
set scr_sd_numlives 	      1   // maximum number of respawns, 0 = infinite
set scr_sd_bombtimer	      45  // Amount of time in seconds before bomb explodes
set scr_sd_planttime	      5   // Amount of time in seconds to plant a bomb
set scr_sd_defusetime	      5   // Amount of time in seconds to defuse a bomb
set scr_sd_multibomb	      0   // 0 = single bomb, 1 = all attackers carry a bomb
set scr_sd_playerrespawndelay 0   // Amount of time in seconds to delay player respawn. *hardcode mode default is 10.
set scr_sd_waverespawndelay   0   // Amount of time in seconds to delay players to force respawn in waves

//==== KING OF THE HILL ====//
set scr_koth_scorelimit		250 // Point score to reach to win map
set scr_koth_timelimit		15  // maximum time in minutes per round
set scr_koth_roundlimit		1   // maximum number of rounds
set scr_koth_roundswitch	1   // number of rounds to switch sides
set scr_koth_numlives		0   // maximum number of respawns, 0 = infinite
set scr_koth_playerrespawndelay 15  // Amount of time in seconds to delay player respawn. *hardcode mode default is 10.
set scr_koth_waverespawndelay 	0   // Amount of time in seconds to delay players to force respawn in waves
set koth_autodestroytime	60  // Amount of time in seconds HQ is online to be captured/destroyed
set koth_spawntime		0   // AMount of delay time in seconds before HQ can be activated
set koth_kothmode		0   // 0 = Classic, enemy destroys HQ, 1 = non classic, enemy can capture HQ
set koth_capturetime		20  // Amount of time in seconds to capture HQ
set koth_destroytime		10  // Amount of time in secongs to destroy HQ
set koth_delayPlayer		0   // Enable respawn delay - overrides default respawn system??
set koth_spawnDelay		60  // Amount of time to delay respawn - overrides default system??

//==== Clear Map Rotation ====//
set sv_maprotationcurrent "" //Leave this blank

//==== Map Rotation ====//

//## DM -- DEATHMATCH ##// 
set sv_mapRotation "gametype dm map mp_backlot map mp_bloc map mp_bog map mp_cargoship map mp_citystreets map mp_convoy map mp_countdown map mp_crash map mp_crossfire map mp_farm map mp_overgrown map mp_pipeline map mp_shipment map mp_showdown map mp_strike map mp_vacant"

//## DOM -- DOMINATION ##//
set sv_mapRotation "gametype dom map mp_backlot map mp_bloc map mp_bog map mp_cargoship map mp_citystreets map mp_convoy map mp_countdown map mp_crash map mp_crossfire map mp_farm map mp_overgrown map mp_pipeline map mp_shipment map mp_showdown map mp_strike map mp_vacant"

//## KOTH -- HEADQUARTERS ##//
//set sv_mapRotation "gametype koth map mp_backlot map mp_bloc map mp_bog map mp_cargoship map mp_citystreets map mp_convoy map mp_countdown map mp_crash map mp_crossfire map mp_farm map mp_overgrown map mp_pipeline map mp_shipment map mp_showdown map mp_strike map mp_vacant"

//## SAB -- SABOTAGE ##//
//set sv_mapRotation "gametype sab map mp_backlot map mp_bloc map mp_bog map mp_cargoship map mp_citystreets map mp_convoy map mp_countdown map mp_crash map mp_crossfire map mp_farm map mp_overgrown map mp_pipeline map mp_shipment map mp_showdown map mp_strike map mp_vacant"

//## SD -- SEARCH & DESTROY ##//
//set sv_mapRotation "gametype sd map mp_citystreets map mp_bloc map mp_bog map mp_cargoship map mp_citystreets map mp_convoy map mp_countdown map mp_crash map mp_crossfire map mp_farm map mp_overgrown map mp_pipeline map mp_shipment map mp_showdown map mp_strike map mp_vacant"

//## WAR -- TEAM DEATHMATCH ##//
//set sv_mapRotation "gametype war map mp_citystreets map mp_bloc map mp_bog map mp_cargoship map mp_citystreets map mp_convoy map mp_countdown map mp_crash map mp_crossfire map mp_farm map mp_overgrown map mp_pipeline map mp_shipment map mp_showdown map mp_strike map mp_vacant"

//## MIXED -- MIXED GAMETYPES/MAPS ##//
//set sv_maprotation "gametype dom map mp_backlot map mp_bog map mp_bog gametype koth map mp_cargoship map mp_citystreets map mp_convoy gametype sab map mp_countdown map mp_crash map mp_crossfire gametype sd map mp_farm map mp_overgrown map mp_pipeline gametype dom map mp_showdown map mp_shipment map mp_strike gametype koth map mp_vacant map mp_backlot map mp_bloc gametype sab map mp_bog map mp_cargoship map mp_citystreets gametype sd map mp_convoy map mp_countdown map mp_crash gametype dom map mp_crossfire map mp_farm map mp_overgrown gametype koth map mp_pipeline map mp_showdown map mp_shipment gametype sab map mp_strike map mp_vacant map mp_backlot gametype sd map mp_bloc map mp_convoy map mp_cargoship"
```

I'm stuck on whats causing it.


----------



## va4leo (Mar 18, 2011)

scr_hardpoint_allowartillery "1"
scr_hardpoint_allowhelicopter "1"
scr_hardpoint_allowuav "1"

Try adding those.


----------



## Hybrid_theory (Mar 18, 2011)

Yeah those are set in there along with:
set scr_game_hardpoints 1
set scr_hardpoint_allowsupply 1

When I posted the config here I had copied it from the zip download and edited it a bit, but it wasnt the exact one from the download. The server is on an offline network so kinda tricky to copy it back to the web.


----------



## MasterMinDxD (Mar 20, 2011)

Hybrid_theory said:


> At 3 you get airstrike, 5 helicopter. It should be 3 UAV, 5 strike, 7 heli.





Hybrid_theory said:


> set scr_game_forceuav           1   // [0-1] 1=on/0=off



At the time you were playing, was Hardcore enabled on the server or were you playing Oldschool/Promod/...? Because I heard that when you're hosting Hardcore, the forceuav gets reverted or something. I think you should change the forceuav to 0.

If this made any sense at all >.<


----------



## Hybrid_theory (Mar 20, 2011)

MasterMinDxD said:


> At the time you were playing, was Hardcore enabled on the server or were you playing Oldschool/Promod/...? Because I heard that when you're hosting Hardcore, the forceuav gets reverted or something. I think you should change the forceuav to 0.
> 
> If this made any sense at all >.<



It was definitely regular. had the UI and all.

As shown the hardcore settings and old school are commented out.


----------



## Hybrid_theory (Mar 25, 2011)

MasterMinDxD said:


> At the time you were playing, was Hardcore enabled on the server or were you playing Oldschool/Promod/...? Because I heard that when you're hosting Hardcore, the forceuav gets reverted or something. I think you should change the forceuav to 0.
> 
> If this made any sense at all >.<



Ugh it was this. I wish i had read it properly as I thought you said set to 1. I tried setting it to 0 today and yeah it worked.


----------



## MasterMinDxD (Apr 1, 2011)

Call of Duty works in mysterious ways


----------

